# Would this be considered natural revelation...



## caoclan (Feb 12, 2008)

See this: "natural revelation." I wasn't sure it there was a message in this since Brazil is a Roman country?







{Admin note: Thread edited by Admin. Please see forum rules regarding descriptive titles.}


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2008)

Kind of cool to watch, though. Part of the fun with natural revelation is that sometimes, "anything goes."


----------



## Davidius (Feb 12, 2008)

Natural revelation? I'm not sure. It's not accompanied by any words so how would one know what is being revealed?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 12, 2008)

and

Poor Jimmy the Shepherd....


----------



## caoclan (Feb 12, 2008)

Could have questioned the picture as _judgment Against RCC_? (to which I was was actually alluding)


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 12, 2008)

Either that or it could be reasonably ascertained that a giant metal ridden object on a mountain peak acts as a lightening rod from time to time.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree with Travis. But it is a witness to what the Psalmist said:

Psalm 97:4 "His lightnings light the world; The earth sees and trembles."


----------

